# dyed hedgies! (Not mine)



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

Here is a video that someone sent me. I thought that you all would enjoy it.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Pffft. I have the top rated comment on that video. I was actually just looking at it again a couple days ago because I got a notification about the response to my comment (a couple below it). :roll:


----------



## Mel_W (Apr 26, 2013)

No. Just no. Who would dye their hedgies, their color is beautiful the way it was. Imo. How did they even get the dye on them without getting it in their eyes and nose? 

Anyways they video is really cute!!


----------



## sonichedghehogbreyer (Jul 23, 2013)

Mel_W said:


> No. Just no. Who would dye their hedgies, their color is beautiful the way it was. Imo. How did they even get the dye on them without getting it in their eyes and nose?
> 
> Anyways they video is really cute!!


I would not. Although I have made jokes about it. But saying something is much different than actually doing it.


----------

